# Anxious over nothing



## KAGivens (Feb 20, 2005)

I have IBS-D usually in the morning and usually when i know I will be out and about that day. If I am just taking my son to preschool I get an attack. There shouldn't be anything stressful about that,so why does my body react like this over the silliest things. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to manage this. Just to let you know i take calcium three times a day, Doxepin before bed and 2 lomotil as soon as I wake up.


----------



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

Hmm... I'm not really sure about that one, but I just want to tell you that you are not alone. I get anxious over very little things which cause me to have an attack as well. You may be a lot like me and just be a very excitable person.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have the same problem, it hits me when I go just about anywhere. You name it, the bank, church, the grocery store it hits me before I leave home. I dont have full blown D but I cannot get out of the house on time.My Digestive disorders book calls it hyperdefecation (if I am not mistaken.)


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont know whether you can take more lomotil but if you can i would take maybe 3 in the morning cause obviously it cant be the stress if you are just taking your kid to school or maybe ask your doctor for a stronger anti D prescription drug. Cause i suffer anxiety before i go out but if i tell myself it will be fine or i have someone with me to take me home if i need to i feel great when im out. But if it is the stress maybe you should try stronger anti anxiety drug or there is a few books that a girl has mentioned that you could try.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

KA - me too, me too. I usually wake at about 5.00am and almost immediately feverishly start to list all the things I need to worry about. I do find once I've got up, run a hot bath, bunged on the radio, I calm down a bit and have a good cup of tea but long journeys, flying, seeing new bods at work etc etc really set me off. Don't have any magic solutions, my stress busters are walking my adorable Sheltie Sheepdog, listening to Aretha and playing the trumpet very badly. Hang in there and keep a sense of humour - you ain't alone!!All the best from drizzly Manchester.Sue


----------



## jlaymon (Mar 9, 2005)

I have very similar problems in that anytime I go anywhere and I know that I will not be near a friendly bathroom, I start to get the anxiety which in turn brings on IBS-D, or at least a nagging urgency feeling. If I'm going to the dentist or taking a flight somewhere, I will try to empty my colon as best I can, take 3 imodium 2 hours before, and then take 1 mg of Lorazepam (for anxiety) 1 hour before. That usually locks things up and I don't feel the urgency or cramps. But of course, you can't do this routine everyday, just once in a while.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I find if I"m getting anxious "out of nowhere", it's usually some worry/emotion I've buried. I sit there and try to figure out what it is. Like what was the thought right before I felt anxious? That kind of thing.


----------

